# Abyss



## chongmagic (Dec 10, 2020)

Had one of these left over and decided to finally build it.


----------



## cooder (Dec 10, 2020)

Great! How do you like it and he soundz?
What LDRs did you use and did you match or test them? LED is diffused yellow from Tayda?
I find on mine the Throb doesn't do that much, is that the same for you?
Cheers.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 11, 2020)

cooder said:


> Great! How do you like it and he soundz?
> What LDRs did you use and did you match or test them? LED is diffused yellow from Tayda?
> I find on mine the Throb doesn't do that much, is that the same for you?
> Cheers.



It sounds decent, not really my favorite vibe, not sure if you could call it a vibe. I used the Tayda photoresistors.

Photo Conductive Cell Resistor LDR 650nm RADIAL KE-10720 (taydaelectronics.com)

I didn't match them, I have used them in every build of this pedal thus far. 

Yep the diffused yellow LED from Tayda as well.

Throb maybe changes the sound a minute amount but not much. 

The Photon vibe and Duo Phase are probably my faves, I have a Photon Vibe on my pedal board as a matter of fact!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 11, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## susie_1987 (Dec 11, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> It sounds decent, not really my favorite vibe, not sure if you could call it a vibe. I used the Tayda photoresistors.
> 
> Photo Conductive Cell Resistor LDR 650nm RADIAL KE-10720 (taydaelectronics.com)
> 
> ...


for the photon vibe is it ok if I use 1/4 w resistors or that does that affect the behavior of the circuit?


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 11, 2020)

pingalarga17 said:


> for the photon vibe is it ok if I use 1/4 w resistors or that does that affect the behavior of the circuit?


It won't change anything. May not look as pretty thats all.


----------



## Robusto (Jul 2, 2021)

chongmagic said:


> It sounds decent, not really my favorite vibe, not sure if you could call it a vibe. I used the Tayda photoresistors.
> 
> Photo Conductive Cell Resistor LDR 650nm RADIAL KE-10720 (taydaelectronics.com)
> 
> ...


Mine doesn’t really seem to do much at all other than act as a preamp. I wonder if I just need to play around with the LDR placement? Do they seem too low?


----------

